# North Korea vs. U.S.A



## noob killer (Apr 7, 2013)

why exactly is this going on, and considering the size of their country do they stand a chance?


----------



## tofast4u (Apr 7, 2013)

What does the size of a country have to do with anything? Germany pretty much conquered most of Europe with its size. The point is that there 100% not going to win if there is a war, but they could make a lot of damage anyways.


----------



## Snailface (Apr 7, 2013)

noob killer said:


> why exactly is this going on, and considering the size of their country do they stand a chance?


They shake their fist at the US to increase national pride to the point where there citizens forget how miserable they are. Its only intended to keep the current regime in power -- they have no intention of going to war with us.

You can relax now.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Apr 7, 2013)

noob killer said:


> *why exactly is this going on*, and considering the size of their country do they stand a chance?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 7, 2013)

North Korea be mad.

They've decided that the truce between the two Koreas is no longer in effect. They've been working on nuclear technology. It's known that they want to attack the US, may invade South Korea, and have missiles that could travel as far as the west coast of the US if they were to make an attack.

Unfortunately for them, they are one of the poorest countries on the planet, are highly dependent on other countries, and are burning bridges left and right. As it stands, North Korea has completely cut off communications with South Korea, and it's unknown when they plan to attack, or who they may attack first. If they do attack the US, it's unlikely that their attack would actually be successful. If it was, it would be grounds for the US to essentially wipe North Korea off the face of the planet. It's hard to say what the possible repercussions of a nuclear strike from anybody might be, but it's possible that it's the only kind of attack that North Korea will attempt to use.

All in all, any country at risk is operating as if North Korea is blowing hot air, but also with a watchful gaze. If North Korea tries anything, it may simply end with North Korea being invaded/blown to high hell. It could escalate much further.

We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 7, 2013)

tofast4u said:


> What does the size of a country have to do with anything? Germany pretty much conquered most of Europe with its size. The point is that there 100% not going to win if there is a war, but they could make a lot of damage anyways.


...with their sticks, stones and old, Soviet/Chinese rocket technology that they were _"trying"_ to develop over the years. _Yeah, sure_.

The thing about Germany was that it had military technology superior to any other country in the beginning of the war despite the embargos and threaties forbidding them from manufacturing and amassing weaponry - they had pristine, new, _"next generation"_ gear unlike the Allies. Moreover, Hitler knew that he won't win the war all by themselves hence he established the Axis. Germany also had the benefit of _"Surprise"_ since the response of the _"League of Nations"_ was severely delayed and Germany was allowed to have a head start. North Korea doesn't have those advantages.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Apr 7, 2013)

tofast4u said:


> What does the size of a country have to do with anything? Germany pretty much conquered most of Europe with its size. The point is that there 100% not going to win if there is a war, but they could make a lot of damage anyways.


Add on to that, Japan pretty much conquered half of Pacific during first half of WW2.

North Korea knows that they don't have cutting edge technology, so if a war does brake out expect some unconventional tactics. Their advantage that often overlooked is size of their army.

Honestly speaking though, I think this rising tension is for some international attentions, not actual war.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm starting to see a trend with these posts on the forum.  Chances are they serve little threat to countries outside their immediate vicinity but considering their "eccentricity" to put it mildly who knows for sure if they have some competence tucked away somewhere.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 7, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> Add on to that, Japan pretty much conquered half of Pacific during first half of WW2.


...and immediately withdrew in the aftermath of Hiroshima and Nagasaki because they stood no chance. A small and very condensed outpost is not a good thing for an army - a series of attacks would decimate them completely and they realized that.



> North Korea knows that they don't have cutting edge technology, so if a war does brake out expect some unconventional tactics. Their advantage that often overlooked is size of their army.


Which, again, is enclosed within North Korea. They're not exactly a threat when they're not mobile and in the event of war, they would become surrounded pretty quickly.



> Honestly speaking though, I think this rising tension is for some international attentions, not actual war.


North Korea is in no way prepared for a war with the whole world - North Korea is an upset, spoiled little kid on a playground, threatening other, older and smarter kids that it'll hit them in the ankles with a plastic shovel and the older, smarter kids are being the bigger men and refuse to take the bait and get in trouble since their parents giving them grief is a far worse perspective than just enduring the torture of having to play on the same playground as the little brat.


----------



## InuYasha (Apr 7, 2013)

It's just another pissing contest...


----------



## Gahars (Apr 7, 2013)

noob killer said:


> why exactly is this going on, and considering the size of their country do they stand a chance?


 
The United States has a more powerful military than the next 5-10 countries combined - and that's including China. North Korea can't even feed its soldiers.

If it came to war, North Korea would be done. Gone. Kaput. Simple as that.

So why don't we just take them out now? Two reasons - Basically, China wants North Korea as a buffer zone between them and US influence (ie South Korea). China's getting real tired of their shit, though; they've basically told NK that if war breaks out, they're on their own.

Secondly, North Korea is holding South Korea hostage. North Korea has tons of missiles pointing at Seoul, and about a million or so soldiers ready to invade through underground tunnels at any given time. North Korea's defeat would be inevitable - but they would take a lot of South Korea down with them.

(And also tons of innocent people would die in the aftermath, and the refugee situation would be horrendous.)

Still, the leadership of North Korea knows that they'd be wiped off the map in an actual war - even if they were only captured, they'd face lengthy imprisonment or execution for crimes against humanity (if you want to sleep well tonight, don't go looking up descriptions of NK's concentration camps - trust me). So why are they acting like they want to go to war?

The key word there is "acting". It's a show. The ruling elite of North Korea are pretty comfortable - they don't want to lose that. However, they do want concessions. So they act crazy on the world stage. The message is clear: "Hey, if you guys don't send us some more aid, well, who knows what could happen? Maybe we'll actually do it this time. Better not chance it!" They're fishing for appeasement.

There's also a lot of other stuff at play here, too. North Korea is antagonizing the rest of the world to its people so they keep in line; sure, you may be starving, but the rest of the world is even worse! Some also speculate that Kim Jong-Un is trying to solidify his support among the country's military elite. If he can't show them that he's strong, well, they might decide that it's time he got replaced. Others are suggesting that the North Korean government wants 1-on-1 talks with the United States, something they think would legitimize them more on the world stage. Maybe Kim Jong Un just wants to know how far he can push the US without retaliation for future reference.

TL;DR: If North Korea actually wanted war, they wouldn't be telegraphing it like this. They pull these stunts all the time - they'll back down eventually, and then they'll do it again, as they always have.


----------



## LDAsh (Apr 7, 2013)

I actually hope for all-out war because human beings are trash and pain is the only way we'll learn anything.   Have a nice day!


----------



## Arizato (Apr 7, 2013)

LDAsh said:


> I actually hope for all-out war because human beings are trash and pain is the only way we'll learn anything.  Have a nice day!


 
I seriously hope that's sarcasm. Wishing for war and death is just idiotic. That applies to the North Koreans as well. They may be somwhat brainwashed but they are still human beings. Watch this video and see how they are living there.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 7, 2013)

What's going on? Pretty much this:


----------



## Gahars (Apr 7, 2013)

Zmizk said:


> I seriously hope that's sarcasm. Wishing for war and death is just idiotic. That applies to the North Koreans as well. They may be somwhat brainwashed but they are still human beings. Watch this video and see how they are living there.


 
Also:


The North Korean government is as Chaotic Evil as they get.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Apr 7, 2013)

LDAsh said:


> I actually hope for all-out war because human beings are trash and pain is the only way we'll learn anything.  Have a nice day!


I want you to feel pain, to think about pain, to accept pain, to know pain


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## The Milkman (Apr 7, 2013)

I really feel sorry for the people over there, they live in some of the worse conditions possible for human beings, they have little to no idea how the world outside of the country is, they are brainwashed into thinking they have some of the best treatment in the world and that their leader invented both Burgers and the Internet. 

But the North Korean government is funny as hell. Too bad you cant nuke the government and leave the people alone


----------



## aaronz77 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, the NK's are totally brain-washed and afraid of their whole family being thrown into concentration camps if they don't agree with their all powerful God/Dictator. The 2 stealth bombers we (the US) sent over the other day have the capability to drop 32 large scale nukes on their little country and wipe them off the face of the Earth. Bottom line is those brain-washed men, women and children in North Korea can't help what they've been brought up to believe. I hope it never comes down to a war. It wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## nathancnc (Apr 7, 2013)

What are you all talking about?

North Korea is Best Korea


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 7, 2013)

I found a video predicting the outcome of a war between the US and NK.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 7, 2013)

War is hell. Anyone wishing for war has never experienced it first-hand. Talk to a veteran. Ask him how it was. If you look closely you can catch a glimpse of the horrors he saw through the glazed look in his eyes. War isn't a game. War isn't fun. And if you wish for war, you damn well better be on the front lines when it happens.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Apr 7, 2013)

How about my asian gone crazy theory?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 7, 2013)

I actually searched for info of north korean concentration camps and fuck, I'm shocked, I shouldn't have done that. People are treated like mere animals there and are killed just because the officers are bored. I have an incredible hatred towards the government of north korea now and those pieces of trash there. Why is nobody doing something against it? What use is the military if they ain't do nothing about this?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 7, 2013)

This thread is a ticking timebomb.


----------



## noob killer (Apr 7, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> War is hell. Anyone wishing for war has never experienced it first-hand. Talk to a veteran. Ask him how it was. If you look closely you can catch a glimpse of the horrors he saw through the glazed look in his eyes. War isn't a game. War isn't fun. And if you wish for war, you damn well better be on the front lines when it happens.


well spoken



WiiUBricker said:


> I actually searched for info of north korean concentration camps and fuck, I'm shocked, I shouldn't have done that. People are treated like mere animals there and are killed just because the officers are bored. I have an incredible hatred towards the government of north korea now and those pieces of trash there. Why is nobody doing something against it? What use is the military if they ain't do nothing about this?


the same things happened in ww2 for a lot of the Jewish people it wasnt pretty



Hyro-Sama said:


> This thread is a ticking timebomb.


unintended


----------



## Gahars (Apr 7, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> Why is nobody doing something against it? What use is the military if they ain't do nothing about this?


 
The sad truth is... there's nothing we really can do.

Like I mentioned in my post, North Korea is holding a gun to South Korea's head; they have no intention of going quietly. China may be tired of North Korea's power plays, but do you think they're going to stand idly by while the United States installs its soldiers and weapons right along their border?

The last time that came close to happening... well, there's a reason the Korean War lasted for years and not weeks. We kicked the hornet's nest and it stung like hell - now the hornet's nest is a nuclear state. Provoking it is not a smart idea.

Plus, even if those weren't issues... many innocent lives would be lost, and many more people would be displaced. South Korea's economy would collapse from having to accommodate the millions of starving, uneducated citizens it would be taking in. The United States would be entangled in an expensive conflict that it really can't afford.

It's an ugly situation to say the least.

That's not to say we do nothing. We continue to send aid to the North Korean people, and we use that aid to coerce the government into behaving... well, better. We're working with the United States to place hard-hitting sanctions - we're cutting off the luxury items that the NK Elite have pampered themselves with. We're placing pressure on China, nudging them to move way from North Korea, and it's working. The Chinese are making it clearer and clearer to North Korea that their patience is growing thin.

If we're going to enact changes, it'll have to be a matter time. As much as I wish we could kick down Kim Jong Un's door, depose the NK leadership, and celebrate with beer and democracy, the situation is far too complex for that.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Apr 7, 2013)

North Korea would not be so stupid to actually attack the US or South Korea... It would be a lost battle, that's for sure.


----------



## koimayeul (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, You!


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Apr 7, 2013)

Muwahahaha! The U.S. will defeat North koreans!


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Apr 7, 2013)

Is it true this whole fued started with americans calling koreans koreanians and they took it as a racial remark? Is that why kim jong un is so mad? 


























































LOL


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 7, 2013)

noob killer said:


> the same things happened in ww2 for a lot of the Jewish people it wasnt pretty


Jewish people were not the only ones targeted by the nazis the gypsys were as well but people often forget about them.(a memorial was errected in germay recently)

"F*or Their Race They Were Executed *
 Like the Jews, the *Rom Gypsies* were chosen for total annihilation just because of their race. Even though Jews are defined by religion, Hitler saw the Jewish people as a race that he believed needed to be completely annihilated. Like the Jews, the Rom Gypsies also were a nomadic people that were persecuted throughout history. Both groups were denied certain privileges in many European countries. The Germans believed both the Jews and the Gypsies were racially inferior and degenerate and therefore worthless. Like the Jews, the Gypsies were also moved into special areas set up by the Nazis. Half a million Gypsies, almost the entire Eastern European Gypsy population, was wiped out during the Holocaust."

http://www.holocaustforgotten.com/fivmil.htm


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 7, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> Jewish people were not the only ones targeted by the nazis the gypsys were as well but people often forget about them.(a memorial was errected in germay recently)
> 
> "F*or Their Race They Were Executed *
> Like the Jews, the *Rom Gypsies* were chosen for total annihilation just because of their race. Even though Jews are defined by religion, Hitler saw the Jewish people as a race that he believed needed to be completely annihilated. Like the Jews, the Rom Gypsies also were a nomadic people that were persecuted throughout history. Both groups were denied certain privileges in many European countries. The Germans believed both the Jews and the Gypsies were racially inferior and degenerate and therefore worthless. Like the Jews, the Gypsies were also moved into special areas set up by the Nazis. Half a million Gypsies, almost the entire Eastern European Gypsy population, was wiped out during the Holocaust."
> ...


 
Dont forget about Homosexuals and arabs. Nazis were out to form a master race, jews and gypsys were just the first guys they could get their hands on.


----------



## Engert (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 9, 2013)

Why no poll?


----------



## joelv6 (Apr 9, 2013)

Joe88 said:


>



this pretty much sums up why north Korea is acting up hahaa
 but in all seriesness 
I feel like the new dictator is just all over his head random stuff lol hopefully he calms down because I'm tired of his bs


----------



## KoopaHax35000vr (Apr 9, 2013)

North Korea is nintendo, USA is the homebrew channel.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Qtis (Apr 11, 2013)

Basically this is what would happen if North Korea started a war:
- Seoul and roughly 50-100 km south of the DMZ would be obliterated by cannon and artillery fire (old, but very efficient tech in this sense).
- North Korea would invade South Korea to a certain extent due to the larger army and possible surprise attack
- Not that long later the joint task force made by South Korea, the US and Japan (give or take a few European or Asian countries) would start the counterattack
- North Korea and it's most important military facilities would be pretty much carpet bombed due to the lack of infrastructure. Nothing will be lost for most of the citizens and attacking forces if the military areas are bombed.
- China/Russia would invade North Korea from the north. Mainly due to not wanting South Korea being the winner of the war.

So all in all North Korea has everything to lose in the confrontation. Not that they have much to go by even now due to the trade embargo.

ps. Funny thing is that the South Koreans don't think much of the current situation. They don't expect North Korea to attack, it's apparently more about internal affairs in the north.
pps. South Koreans (at least during the DMZ visit about 6 months back) tend to talk about a single, unified Korea with only a DMZ in between. Most people have relatives or roots on both sides of the peninsula so merging the countries would be logical in the long run.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 11, 2013)

LDAsh said:


> I actually hope for all-out war because human beings are trash and pain is the only way we'll learn anything.  Have a nice day!


----------



## LDAsh (Apr 15, 2013)

The term "troll" has lost all its meaning now because it's thrown around way too much when someone simply has a different point of view.  All it takes is a disagreement of philosophies and next moment words like "spam" and "troll" get shot at you.  Now we need new words that can have at least some temporary effectiveness.


----------



## Dork (Apr 15, 2013)

LDAsh said:


> The term "troll" has lost all its meaning now because it's thrown around way too much when someone simply has a different point of view. All it takes is a disagreement of philosophies and next moment words like "spam" and "troll" get shot at you. Now we need new words that can have at least some temporary effectiveness.


 
master ruseman


----------



## Rydian (Apr 15, 2013)

LDAsh said:


> The term "troll" has lost all its meaning now because it's thrown around way too much when someone simply has a different point of view.  All it takes is a disagreement of philosophies and next moment words like "spam" and "troll" get shot at you.  Now we need new words that can have at least some temporary effectiveness.


A troll is somebody who posts things _specifically_ to incite reactions.

You fit the bill.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Apr 15, 2013)

Joe88 said:


>


 
You sir are my hero


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2013)

LDAsh said:


> The term "troll" has lost all its meaning now because it's thrown around way too much when someone simply has a different point of view. All it takes is a disagreement of philosophies and next moment words like "spam" and "troll" get shot at you. Now we need new words that can have at least some temporary effectiveness.


 
Perhaps you've heard of the word "denial."


----------



## LDAsh (Apr 15, 2013)

"Troll" is used when all other intellectual arguments have been exhausted and is hurled out in a vain attempt to turn most others against them.  It happens all the time now and so has lost its meaning.

I'm serious and I mean what I say about humans only learning valuable lessons about existence when they've suffered severe pain, and I'm entitled to that opinion without being oustered as a "troll".  That's 'inciting a reaction' only in the perception of precious buttercups.  I can handle intelligent criticism anytime but stooping down to calling someone a "troll" when what they really mean is "I personally disagree" is a pretty weak excuse these days and I think most people see through it.

It's almost as bad as trying to rub footage of corpses in someone's face in order to demean their religious or political beliefs.  That's just lazy because war is not that simple.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 15, 2013)

LDAsh said:


> "Troll" is used when all other intellectual arguments have been exhausted and is hurled out in a vain attempt to turn most others against them.  It happens all the time now and so has lost its meaning.


Do all the fake 911 calls invalidate the real ones?  Do all the kids on the playground calling each other "retarded" mean that the word has no more meaning?  That's a pathetic cop-out and you know it.

http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/troll
http://www.pcmag.com/encyclopedia/term/53181/trolling



LDAsh said:


> I'm serious and I mean what I say about humans only learning valuable lessons about existence when they've suffered severe pain, and I'm entitled to that opinion without being oustered as a "troll".


Trolling is not about opinions, it's about actions.  I'm entitled to the opinion that the man down the street shouldn't be selling hotdogs, but if I go and punch him then _the transgression was not the idea, but the action taken_.

What you're posting is the kind of excuse I'd expect to see _from a 12 year old_ caught doing something he knows he shouldn't be doing, trying to make it out like he's being yelled at for doing something other than what he's being yelled at for, or for the ideas behind the actions instead of the actions themselves.



LDAsh said:


> That's 'inciting a reaction' only in the perception of precious buttercups.


No, it was inciting a reaction because you were saying hateful things _that were not linked to the current discussion_ (so your post was markedly standalone), and then ending it with a note that you were leaving, _meaning you never intended to take part in the discussion in the first place_, you tipped your hand in your first post by _showing that your only intention was to drop a hateful statement_.



LDAsh said:


> I can handle intelligent criticism anytime but stooping down to calling someone a "troll" when what they really mean is "I personally disagree" is a pretty weak excuse these days and I think most people see through it.


You're just mad that you're being called out by somebody who actually has the patience to wade through your word games.  I _generally_ leave your posts alone because it's more trouble than it's worth to call you out on it, but this time you tipped people off too soon.


----------



## andy26129 (Apr 15, 2013)

Everyone take it easy, ive brought the drinks.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

LDAsh said:


> ...humans only learning valuable lessons about existence when they've suffered severe pain...


 
I'm not sure I would agree that's the _only_ time we learn valuable lessons, but I do get where you're coming from and agree with your sentiment. Pain does seem to be the rod with which God shepherds. It's nice, though, when the rod isn't necessary. That's often not the case, unfortunately.

With that being said, if you view human beings as trash, that's all they'll ever be to you. You may have to look beyond the petty in order to find the humanity you're after. Feels like we're caught up in a spiritual war at times, one we barely perceive or even admit exists.

To be more specific to the topic, though, and to speak directly to my point, I don't think mankind can solve its own problems. That's my personal belief. I'm fairly certain the blame game won't work, anyway. It's fucked up the way America (or any nation before it) naturally exerts its will upon the rest of the world in a perverse attempt at human unity, and yet, that ultimately is what nature seems to be trying to accomplish.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't mean to piss north korea off even more, but honestly, north korea, don't attack the u.s. two reasons:

1) you'll most likely get your a$$ beat (coming from a country that's had nuclear capabilities much longer than you have)

2) what could you possibly gain from a nuclear fallout? More dead people? What do you want to prove? That you can commit mass murder? I'll bet the sanctions wouldn't be nearly as strict if you didn't continue to threaten everyone. I'll bet you could be good friends with the U.S. if you gave them the chance. Understand, we don't want nuclear powers because it kills too many people. Yes yes I know about Hiroshima and Nagasaki and how terrible we Americans are for it, but we learned our lesson and that's why we don't want nuclear powers.



...not that anyone from North Korea will actually read this.


----------



## LDAsh (Apr 15, 2013)

USA has known for a very long time it can't have a monopoly on nuclear weapons forever and can't sustain its double-standards, continually sweeping the truth and history under the rug.  It's like a game of whack-a-mole with only one mallet, USA cannot whack the Iranian mole and the North Korean mole at the same time.  It wants 2 mallets but is running out of allies.  All along it should have been leading by example, instead it has wanted a monopoly while telling everyone else off and threatening with spankings, but it only has 2 hands with which to spank far too many naughty children that is the rest of the entire world.

Being called a troll for pointing out what should be blatantly obvious to any half-educated person is really weird, I find it difficult to believe it's the 21st century here.  The west has had its time and going to war on every corner of the globe isn't going to save it.  Learn some about history to find out why.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 15, 2013)

LDAsh said:


> USA has known for a very long time it can't have a monopoly on nuclear weapons forever and can't sustain its double-standards, continually sweeping the truth and history under the rug.  It's like a game of whack-a-mole with only one mallet, USA cannot whack the Iranian mole and the North Korean mole at the same time.  It wants 2 mallets but is running out of allies.  All along it should have been leading by example, instead it has wanted a monopoly while telling everyone else off and threatening with spankings, but it only has 2 hands with which to spank far too many naughty children that is the rest of the entire world.
> 
> Being called a troll for pointing out what should be blatantly obvious to any half-educated person is really weird, I find it difficult to believe it's the 21st century here.  The west has had its time and going to war on every corner of the globe isn't going to save it.  Learn some about history to find out why.



Ok. I get most of what you're saying, but how is the U.S. losing allies? True, I suspect China will eventually turn against the U.S. but they're still helping the U.S. with the North Korea situation. And what do you mean by "the west has had it's time"? You think America will fall soon? True, it may eventually fall, as is the tragic case with most great empires (Rome is a great example) but I don't think America is going down for another couple hundered or thousand years. Right now I think that most of the world is in a state where territory won't shift that much; most countries will neither gain or lose much (if any) land.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2013)

LDAsh said:


> USA has known for a very long time it can't have a monopoly on nuclear weapons forever and can't sustain its double-standards, continually sweeping the truth and history under the rug. It's like a game of whack-a-mole with only one mallet, USA cannot whack the Iranian mole and the North Korean mole at the same time. It wants 2 mallets but is running out of allies. All along it should have been leading by example, instead it has wanted a monopoly while telling everyone else off and threatening with spankings, but it only has 2 hands with which to spank far too many naughty children that is the rest of the entire world.
> 
> Being called a troll for pointing out what should be blatantly obvious to any half-educated person is really weird, I find it difficult to believe it's the 21st century here. The west has had its time and going to war on every corner of the globe isn't going to save it. Learn some about history to find out why.


 
Okay, we'll just sit here twiddling our thumbs while those North Korean wankers send nukes throughout the world.



You honestly expected what you said about having an all-out war that will destroy all humans wouldn't spark any negative remarks? *Gasp* Surely you jest! America is the bad guy? Everyone in America is intrinsically evil? Gee, and here I was thinking our government was perfectly immaculate while our President was successfully patching up relations between enemy nations.

If you don't like being labeled a troll, then grow the hell up and stop being a troll.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 15, 2013)

GeekyGuy said:


> I'm not sure I would agree that's the _only_ time we learn valuable lessons, but I do get where you're coming from and agree with your sentiment. Pain does seem to be the rod with which God shepherds. It's nice, though, when the rod isn't necessary. That's often not the case, unfortunately.


Who says it has to be personal?  I learn from other people's mistakes all the time. 



LDAsh said:


> Being called a troll for pointing out what should be blatantly obvious to any half-educated person is really weird





Rydian said:


> _the transgression was not the idea, but the action taken_.





Rydian said:


> trying to make it out like he's being yelled at for doing something other than what he's being yelled at for, or for the ideas behind the actions instead of the actions themselves.


Hey look, you're trying two attempts in one.

"The attention is on me in a negative light, better post on-topic to try to fit in so people new to the conversation might think I'm a normal converser being singled out"

and


"I'll just post the same actions again as _if my actions weren't just called out_ in the hopes that people new to the conversation will see my post and assume they weren't already"

I hate smart trolls because you all think you can get away with this _because you usually do_, via tactics like the above (which are woefully effective, given the short attention span of most forum-goers).


----------



## UltraHurricane (Apr 15, 2013)

LDAsh said:


> USA has known for a very long time it can't have a monopoly on nuclear weapons forever and can't sustain its double-standards, continually sweeping the truth and history under the rug. It's like a game of whack-a-mole with only one mallet, USA cannot whack the Iranian mole and the North Korean mole at the same time. It wants 2 mallets but is running out of allies. All along it should have been leading by example, instead it has wanted a monopoly while telling everyone else off and threatening with spankings, but it only has 2 hands with which to spank far too many naughty children that is the rest of the entire world.
> 
> Being called a troll for pointing out what should be blatantly obvious to any half-educated person is really weird, I find it difficult to believe it's the 21st century here. The west has had its time and going to war on every corner of the globe isn't going to save it. Learn some about history to find out why.


 
pessimism ≠ intellect

i'll just leave it on that, ladies and gents...


----------



## LDAsh (Apr 15, 2013)

I see now...  A troll is anyone who has anything to say that isn't "Bwahaha USA is awesome and everyone else is a communist or a terrorist".  I can't really defend myself without repeating myself now.  Trolls are not people you simply have a disagreement with, let's try to keep the definition simple.

"If I say the word "troll" enough it just might catch people in the eye, so I'll just keep doing that!"

So what is the point of this topic in the first place, to continually kiss the ass of the stars and stripes while making fun of anyone who isn't honky white-bread supreme?  Couldn't that be done in your bedroom mirrors?  I thought a "forum" was supposed to be a place for debates, not one-sided self-worship.

Now, just imagine you guys are politicians in Washington...  Should now be clear as day how wars break out, which leads me back to my original point - so long as there is greed in the world, manipulation, double-standards and powerplays - there will be war.  Wars are usually (if not purely) always about greed, money and power and by the time we smell the smoke the fire is well alive, too late to join hands and play guitars because the blood is already being spilled.  It's easy to hate the war, it's more difficult to hate the things leading up to war while we're all too busy with our heads stuck in our TVs.

Try to have an intelligent discussion instead of thinking Matt Groening is automatically on your side and flinging the word "troll" around like a booger.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 15, 2013)

Umm hello I've posted intelligent, legitimate, on topic comments twice now in an attempt to help this thread get off its a$$. Im not saying that i alone have ever had the power to jerk a topic back on the rails (everyone here knows that) but if you won't even bother to respond to them or make similar comments because you're too preoccupied with discussing trolling, then fine. I'll sit back and watch this thread dry out like a fish out of water.

Also. Why are you skewing are words? It's not self worship. Honestly, if China were a democracy, they might have taken over the U.S. already. But. We came here to listen to opinion about the situation between the U.S. and North Korea, not about how self-worshipping Americans are and how the U.S. will fall someday. Stick to the original topic.


----------



## Lushay (Apr 15, 2013)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Umm hello I've posted intelligent, legitimate, on topic comments twice now in an attempt to help this thread get off its a$$. Im not saying that i alone have ever had the power to jerk a topic back on the rails (everyone here knows that) but if you won't even bother to respond to them or make similar comments because you're too preoccupied with discussing trolling, then fine. I'll sit back and watch this thread dry out like a fish out of water.


 Incase you didn't hear him the first time.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Apr 15, 2013)

NeoSupaMario said:


> I'll bet you could be good friends with the U.S. if you gave them the chance.


Very unlikely, North Korea isn't the kind of country that has many friends and the USA doesn't care for miserable countries.



> Understand, we don't want nuclear powers because it kills too many people.
> 
> Yes yes I know about Hiroshima and Nagasaki and how terrible we Americans are for it, but we learned our lesson and that's why we don't want nuclear powers.


Nuclear boms were developed in the USA and it was pretty obvious that they knew about the power of the bomb when they first produced them. The fact that they used only one bomb in each city as opposed to several bombs as in normal air attacks of the time support that.

It's very naive to think that the US doesn't want nuclear powers... The US doesn't want _*their enemies*_ to have nuclear weapons for obvious reasons. The uncovenient fact that other countries got to develop their own nuclear technology made the US reconsider using nukes again because of the taboo towards causing some kind of WWIII. But if you analyse the Vietnam war, the USA used biological weapons despite the international agreement of not utilizing this kind of weapons in war. I am sure it was an easy decision, the US had bio weapons and Vietnam did not, when you're losing a war why not use more effective weapons?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

If they enjoy not being a crater, they're gonna shut up and keep it in their pants.

All there is to it.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 15, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Very unlikely, North Korea isn't the kind of country that has many friends and the USA doesn't care for miserable countries.
> 
> 
> Nuclear boms were developed in the USA and it was pretty obvious that they knew about the power of the bomb when they first produced them. The fact that they used only one bomb in each city as opposed to several bombs as in normal air attacks of the time support that.
> ...


While this is true, you still don't want to cause mass genocide and kill innocents. Yes, some military targets will be in civilian cities, but its their countries fault for putting a military target amongst civilians. 


Also, sorry about the four or five copies of one post; the site said there was an error and to try again later. So I kept trying to post it and when it did it posted it four or five times. Fail, I know.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 15, 2013)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Umm hello I've posted intelligent, legitimate, on topic comments twice now in an attempt to help this thread get off its a$$. Im not saying that i alone have ever had the power to jerk a topic back on the rails (everyone here knows that) but if you won't even bother to respond to them or make similar comments because you're too preoccupied with discussing trolling, then fine. I'll sit back and watch this thread dry out like a fish out of water.
> 
> Also. Why are you skewing are words? It's not self worship. Honestly, if China were a democracy, they might have taken over the U.S. already. But. We came here to listen to opinion about the situation between the U.S. and North Korea, not about how self-worshipping Americans are and how the U.S. will fall someday. Stick to the original topic.





NeoSupaMario said:


> Umm hello I've posted intelligent, legitimate, on topic comments twice now in an attempt to help this thread get off its a$$. Im not saying that i alone have ever had the power to jerk a topic back on the rails (everyone here knows that) but if you won't even bother to respond to them or make similar comments because you're too preoccupied with discussing trolling, then fine. I'll sit back and watch this thread dry out like a fish out of water.





NeoSupaMario said:


> Umm hello I've posted intelligent, legitimate, on topic comments twice now in an attempt to help this thread get off its a$$. Im not saying that i alone have ever had the power to jerk a topic back on the rails (everyone here knows that) but if you won't even bother to respond to them or make similar comments because you're too preoccupied with discussing trolling, then fine. I'll sit back and watch this thread dry out like a fish out of water.





NeoSupaMario said:


> Umm hello I've posted intelligent, legitimate, on topic comments twice now in an attempt to help this thread get off its a$$. Im not saying that i alone have ever had the power to jerk a topic back on the rails (everyone here knows that) but if you won't even bother to respond to them or make similar comments because you're too preoccupied with discussing trolling, then fine. I'll sit back and watch this thread dry out like a fish out of water.


post much?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2013)

LDAsh said:


> I see now... A troll is anyone who has anything to say that isn't "Bwahaha USA is awesome and everyone else is a communist or a terrorist". I can't really defend myself without repeating myself now. Trolls are not people you simply have a disagreement with, let's try to keep the definition simple.
> 
> "If I say the word "troll" enough it just might catch people in the eye, so I'll just keep doing that!"
> 
> ...


 
No, we'd rather have people kiss North Korea's butt, not ours. Haven't you heard the latest? Oh, and did I also mention that we'd like to see all humans destroy each other in a massive world war? No? That's a real shame, maybe you should watch MSNBC more often, I mean, they are a reputable source of information after all, right? Hell, we should start revolving our lives around how much better we are off than other nations, because that's all Americans are good for. How about we give our nuclear weapons over to Iran and North Korea, they wouldn't dare use that against us. Here I was thinking you were a butthurt wanker.



Spoiler


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 15, 2013)

@nukeboy: Yes. Post too much. Site say error. I press button much. Site post and say five times posts. Browser crash when attempted edit. I say f**k it.


----------



## LDAsh (Apr 15, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> ... Here I was thinking you were a butthurt wanker.


Resorting to attempts at personal insults only fortifies my previous arguments.  Thank you.  You've become way more a "troll" in this thread than I could ever be. 
The impression I get from sources like "MSNBC" is "North Korea rhetoric... rhetoric, rhetoric... rhetoric...  rhetoric oh but we're spending millions of your tax dollars but oh rhetoric, it's only rhetoric... rhetoric rhetoric..."
By my logic, we normally don't spend so much money and time preparing defensive efforts in response to what is purely "rhetorical", another definition lost on people.  Something that is rhetorical does not require a response, but military defense is a response.  It's another way in which they goad North Korea.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2013)

LDAsh said:


> Resorting to attempts at personal insults only fortifies my previous arguments. Thank you. You've become way more a "troll" in this thread than I could ever be.
> The impression I get from sources like "MSNBC" is "North Korea rhetoric... rhetoric, rhetoric... rhetoric... rhetoric oh but we're spending millions of your tax dollars but oh rhetoric, it's only rhetoric... rhetoric rhetoric..."
> By my logic, we normally don't spend so much money and time preparing defensive efforts in response to what is purely "rhetorical", another definition lost on people. Something that is rhetorical does not require a response, but military defense is a response. It's another way in which they goad North Korea.


 
Do yourself a favor and sod off okay? Let me know when people start "backing you up".


----------



## Gahars (Apr 15, 2013)

You guys are too easily rused.

4/10


----------



## LDAsh (Apr 15, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Do yourself a favor and sod off okay? Let me know when people start "backing you up".


You can't help yourself, you keep proving my points.  You are the troll.  No argument, no logic, nothing that makes any sense.  Just pure antagonism.  Classic.   Thank you.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

This isn't the "what constitutes a troll" topic.

Stay on topic please.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2013)

LDAsh said:


> You can't help yourself, you keep proving my points. You are the troll. No argument, no logic, nothing that makes any sense. Just pure antagonism. Classic.  Thank you.


 
Yet you liked my post


Spoiler


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 16, 2013)

Is this conversation meant to be something like a parody of the U.S vs. N.K. international argument?

Anyway, this seemed an appropriate place to post these either way.





Spoiler: BECAUSE ...


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 16, 2013)

I can't seem to remember why the OP created this thread, but I think it might have something do with trolling and wanting to add fuel to an already fast-spreading wildfire. But hey, I could be wrong.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 16, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> already fast-spreading wildfire.


Maybe I should make a correction to the text from my previous post then :

*INTERNET ARGUMENTS*​never end well.​


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 16, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Maybe I should make a correction to the text from my previous post then :
> 
> *INTERNET ARGUMENTS*​never end well.​


 
There we go. The go on and on and on, you know, like Golf tournaments and their commentaries...but without the golf.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Apr 16, 2013)




----------

